

How many are waiting for YC fellowship result? - nidhi40

The day Sam tweeted, got 6500 applications. Many of friends lost hope of selection.I think it doesn&#x27;t matter whether we get or not. What matter in startups, we must enjoy what we do. Kick ass! Lage raho!
======
kvatthro
So 6500.. Suppose partners spend 2 min per application. That's 24 working days
(9 hour per day with no breaks). Knowing the system with which they'll cut
down this time sure must be awesome. Getting selected here is like graduating
Ivy League and winning the lottery at the same time:D

------
kom107
I'm waiting! Application says 'In-progress'...I am refreshing like I did my
admissions responses for college, ha.

Good luck to you and the others. Wonder how many people applied in total?

~~~
nidhi40
Damn it's 6500

